# 884 hydraulic problems



## International88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello have a international 884 with T/A. It also has a loader. Tractor was sitting over winter just started it up the other day. Started fine. Lifted loader and pulled it out of the garage everything felt fine and loader lifted like normal. Set loader down and got off tractor. Got back on and loader would not lift. Turns out it was low on hydraulic fluid nothing on the stick. Added 4 gal of hytran loader still fails to lift as does 3pth hitch. Yet the brakes still have pressure and the steering at first felt as if there was air in the lines but feels good now. Any ideas what the problem could be? Thanks.


----------

